# Trading the AMEX



## Harro26 (6 February 2010)

Hi all,

Is there a major difference with the AMEX and other markets (NYSE, NASDAQ, ASX etc.)? The reason I ask is because I have a trading straregy that I have backtested in Amibroker and it gives me excellent results in all markets (ASX, NASDAQ, NYSE, SGX) except the AMEX.

Thanks for the help.


----------

